# Curado 300 DSV problem



## alaskaman (Nov 3, 2008)

A silver salmon pulled my fishing pole with curado overboard. Luckily my girlfriend cast out and snagged the line off the bottom. Got the pole and the fish back. Anyway, now my drag isn't so smooth. I took everything apart and reoiled things. Cleaned the drag washers and applied a little automotive grease to them but might have used the wrong grease or something as it still doesn't feel right. Any advice as to what to do. Who knows where to send this thing for a professional cleaning and oiling if all else fails?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

That is the wrong grease for the drag washer. More than likely it will need to be replaced and lubricated with the proper drag grease we use. It might be a good idea just to send it in and have it serviced in general.


----------



## alaskaman (Nov 3, 2008)

*Two salmon on one line*

Bantam1, do you have an address and an "attention to'...someone who really knows these 300 curados.

Here's another curado story. A couple summers ago while still getting used to this curado I was fishing for sockeye salmon, we call them reds up here....big school of them just laying in the shallows where a creek comes into this lake I live on. Anyway felt a bump, gave a quick and mighty jerk and like an idiot my thumb hit the spool release bar causing a huge terrible birds nest. One of those kind you don't know if it'll ever come untangled. This red is hooked, jumping out the water, going nuts, while I'm trying to untangle my line. It finally quits fighting as I peel off what seems like half the line on my spool over the side of the boat before the line finally gets untangled. Then as I'm racing to reel the line back on the spool the fish starts pulling harder then ever now. I tell my friend it's fighting like a king, tugging really hard. What happened was another red had gotten tangled in that mess of line and I ended up with 2 of them on at once. Got em both in the boat to.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Where are you located right now? We have several warranty centers and you could send the reel to us. I have links posted at the top of this forum with all the information.


----------



## alaskaman (Nov 3, 2008)

Bantam1, I'm in Alaska


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We do not have any warranty centers in Alaska. You would need to send the reel to us for repair.


----------

